# poly and duo



## mythceltic

Hi, In word "polysyndeton" I think "poly" is of greek origin. I'd like to ask you if  you think "duo" in "duosyndeton" prefix is of greek origin too. And if not, what would be the right prefix meaning "two" or "dual".  I am trying to make a new word that I need for my thesis. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dionysys

They are both Greek in origin.  

"Duo" (pronounced thee-oh) indeed means "two" or "dual."


----------



## orthophron

The prefix you 're looking for is "di-" or "dis-" (meaning "bi-").
Paradigms : δί-στομος, δι-σύλλαβος, δισ-χίλιος, δί-στιχος etc (check here)​ 
English words with prefix "di-" "dis-" in the sense mentioned :
distich = couplet (check here)
disyllable (or dissyllable) = 2-syllable word (check here)
distyle = having two columns (check here) 

You should not be confused by either "dis-" of disable, dissaprove (meaning "not") or "dys-" of dysentery, dyslexia, dystropia (meaning "bad", "abnormal").


----------



## mythceltic

orthophron said:


> The prefix you 're looking for is "di-" or "dis-" (meaning "bi-").
> Paradigms : δί-στομος, δι-σύλλαβος, δισ-χίλιος, δί-στιχος etc (check here)​
> English words with prefix "di-" "dis-" in the sense mentioned :
> distich = couplet (check here)
> disyllable (or dissyllable) = 2-syllable word (check here)
> distyle = having two columns (check here)
> 
> You should not be confused by either "dis-" of disable, dissaprove (meaning "not") or "dys-" of dysentery, dyslexia, dystropia (meaning "bad", "abnormal").



Thanx a lot.. so you think "disyndeton" or dissyndeton" would be correct? Does it mean "duo" is not of greek origin? Thans again


----------



## orthophron

"δις", a greek word meaning "twice" (check here) comes from "δύο" which means "two".
When used as a prefix before consonants, "ς" is normally left out (the above link points out some exceptions).
So, your word should be "δισύνδετον" (disyndeton).


----------



## ireney

Hello there and welcome to the forums 

"Disyndeton" could be right. Does it mean something connected twice?

As for "duo", it comes from Latin.


----------



## orthophron

If one would look around an English Dictionary in definitions of "dis[s]yllable", "dicotyledon", "dioxide", "dimethyl" he will possibly read that prefix di- /dis- of those words comes via Latin from Greek "δίς" (twice), related to "δύο" (two). I cheched it in three big dictionaries.

Attempting then to find out the root of "δίς" and "δύο" I read that it is believed that "δίς" comes from *δFίς < IE *dwi-, while "δύο" comes from *δύFo < IE *duwo. 

Prefix duo- as in "duotone" comes from Latin. You could use this prefix also to form your word.

The parallel origin of Lat "bi-" "duo", Gk "δι-" "δύο" etc from PIE root *dwo- or *duwo is also supported.

Etymology Online Dictionary surprisingly detects an association between dis- of "disable" (PIE root *dis-) and dis- of "dissyllable" (PIE root *dwis). You can read it here.

* unattested
[P]IE : [Pre] Indo-European


----------



## mythceltic

ireney said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forums
> 
> "Disyndeton" could be right. Does it mean something connected twice?
> 
> As for "duo", it comes from Latin.


Thank you.... yes its used in poems or prose, when listing usuallly more than three things connected with connectors - polysyndeton.. and in my examples, the author is using only three words connected by two connectors to reach special rhythmical effect- disyndeton


----------



## mythceltic

orthophron said:


> If one would look around an English Dictionary in definitions of "dis[s]yllable", "dicotyledon", "dioxide", "dimethyl" he will possibly read that prefix di- /dis- of those words comes via Latin from Greek "δίς" (twice), related to "δύο" (two). I cheched it in three big dictionaries.
> 
> Attempting then to find out the root of "δίς" and "δύο" I read that it is believed that "δίς" comes from *δFίς < IE *dwi-, while "δύο" comes from *δύFo < IE *duwo.
> 
> Prefix duo- as in "duotone" comes from Latin. You could use this prefix also to form your word.
> 
> The parallel origin of Lat "bi-" "duo", Gk "δι-" "δύο" etc from PIE root *dwo- or *duwo is also supported.
> 
> 
> thank you very much for your extended research.... it was of a great help...i am going to use the word disyndeton in my thesis.. it sound great
> 
> http://www.etymonline.com
> 
> *


----------

